# salmon & walleye boat/ski boat... double duty boat?



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

looking for suggestions on type or style of boat to get. i'd like it set up for fishing with down riggers and full fishing gear but would like it to do double duty and be able to pull tubes for fun with the kids... does a boat like this exist? oh, im looking for a cuddy cabin also. if you pull double duty with your boat please post some pics or a link. thanks....


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Check out the fiberglass walk thrus.

Sea pro
Grady
sea swirl
And a few othees

The cock pit is very fishable with fold away rear seats or jump seats. And the kids love the bow seating. They are available from 18-30'

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## twice-as-nice (Jun 6, 2007)

We double duty with a 205 Sundowner. It fishes fine with triple great lakes holders a single great lakes and a rigger in the track on each side. The rigger holders are adjustable and run a pump handle out the shoot. No problem running up to 12 rods. Everything comes out of the track in 5 minutes.


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

I pull the kids on tubes all the time. I also fish salmon, walleye, musky and perch regularly. I have a 21 Boston whaler conquest with a 200HP Merc Opti max. The boat also has a 8 hp Yamaha T8 kicker on it for trolling. This setup works great because you can pull the kids around and cruse using the big outboard then troll all day on a little 8hp 4 stroke without putting a ton of hours on the big motor and save a lot of gas. I use the trax system to remove down rigger and rod holders to clean up the gunnels for playing and quickly reinstall for fishing. I was planning to put it up for sale next spring but if youre interested let me know and I will send you more info and some picture.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

We have a 21' seaswirl striper walkaround. It has a removable bench seat in the back so it would be good for your purposes. We have downriggers that just slip down into the standard rod holders. So you can remove both in less than a minute. It has lots of storage and even a toilet in the cabin. It also has a built in swim ladder and plenty of power for skiers and tubers.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

A Starcraft Islander would also be worth looking into, a little easier to tow being aluminum, but they serve pretty well on the big lakes and still can do family fun too.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I have a 98 2352 Trophy W/A, can do double duty just like the Boston Whaler previously pictured, they look alot alike actually. Get a V8 if possible or at least 200hp outboard

I had an Islander 221V, while many love them I will never set foot in one again!:lol:


----------

